# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  AvatorBox News : AVATOR BOX VER 5.610 - 27 August 2011 Update

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *27 August 2011*    *What is new:*  *
***************************** Ver5.601 (2011-8-18) ****************************
New features:
    1£&#186;  [MTK] MT6236 supported 
    2£&#186;  [MTK] netword unlock improved 
    3£&#186;  [MStar] MSW8533C Nand supported  
    4£&#186;  [All Chips] Support new flash memory: 
                    NOR_K5N6433ATB
                    NOR_MX29GL640E_H_L
                    NOR_MX29NS640E
                    NOR_S29VS064R_T
                    NOR_M58WR032KU
                    NAND_HY27UF084G2B
    5£&#186;[MISC]  Flasher Log Added
    6£&#186;[MISC] Flasher info can copy to the clipboard directly with the right click *     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*   
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

